# Links to the advice of Hotel Based Timeshares



## Bill4728

Here are the links to the TUG advice page of the different Hotel Associated Timeshares

*Hilton* -  Hilton Grand Vacations Club  HGVC  HGVC 

*Hyatt* - Hyatt Vacation Club   Hyatt   and one great Tugger has a whole webpage with info about Hyatt  Kal's Hyatt Info 

*Starwood* Vacation Network -Westin, Sheraton, Starwood -  SVN  SVN 
also here is the link to the Starwood Staroption Chart  chart and info on exchanging with II  link 

*Marriott* FAQ     (at top of Marriott board) -  Marriott FAQ 

*Disney* Disney Vacation Club info Disney Advice Article 1 and Disney Advice Article 2


Hope this makes them easier to find.

PS they also can be located by clicking TUG advice at the top of the BBS page and locating the articles under club advice.

Here is a table comparing the high points of the 4 systems.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Some of the material for Hilton and Hyatt are very old and need to be updated.


----------



## Bill4728

Steamboat Bill said:


> Some of the material for Hilton and Hyatt are very old and need to be updated.



True, 

I have asked if there is anyone willing to update the info.

Anyone?


----------



## TUGBrian

Free membership extensions to anyone willing to take the time to update the hgvc article!


----------

